# Konservierungsfrage



## Zanderhunter66 (2. August 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe mir ein Vakuumiergerät (Caso VC 100) gekauft um meine Zander,- und Wallerfilets zu vakuumieren und dann einzufrieren.

Jetzt meine Frage: 
Macht es Sinn die Filets vor dem vakuumieren kurz in Salzwasser zu baden um erstens den Fischschleim etwas zu dezimieren und zweitens eine Art Bakterienfeindliches Klima zu schaffen?

Ich meine jetzt nicht mit Salzwasser vakuumieren sondern nur kurz baden, abtrocknen, vakuumieren und anschließend einfrieren. Oder würden da die Filets schon zu salzig werden?

Wer hat das schon mal so in der Art ausprobiert?

Gruß
ZH


----------



## Revilo62 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Konservierungsfrage*

willst Du die Filets mit Haut vakuumieren?
Trockene Filets, sofort Vakuumiert produzieren keinen Schleim, wenn die Haut nicht mehr dran ist.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Konservierungsfrage*

Ja ich will sie mit Haut vakuumieren um sie später auf der Haut braten zu können.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. August 2017)

*AW: Konservierungsfrage*

dann solltest Du den Fisch vor dem Filieren mit Salz entschleimen


----------

